# When using the sunbed?



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

When you guys go to the sunbeds what cream or lotions do you put on if any?

Ive only started going and have been going for 9mins but not using any creams or oils,

should i and if so what do you use and reccommend?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you a female or a guido if not why are you in a sun bed?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

To colour my skin so i dont look like a noob with a muscle top on and have pale white arms!

No point puting the hard work in the gym and my arms looking daft for the colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you a female or a guido if not why are you in a sun bed?


 :lol: oh man, that struck me funny Con


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well if you are the average Irish guy with red hair and white skin why would you want to change that?

Tanning is a load of **** IMO i used to do it then i realized how much of a pr**k i was being.

Throw on a coat of protan its faster cheaper and safer.

^^^^Haha Brian i actually on purpose stay out of the sun i rather not burn my skin thankyouverymuch! lol

But seriously buy a good tanning lotion not the cheap stuff but a good one. Clean your skin prior going in then put the lotion on and after put another healing/moisturizing lotion on as its very important to get a good tan.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

lol con, im not irish nor do i have giner hair lol

I would just like to have a more tanned look for when the summer months come and i get to show of my hard work in the gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use one called pro tan "beautifully dark" i think its called, its £11 on ebay and works very well for me along with melanotan. . . . . .


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

no creams or oils.

6 mins twice a week, nice a brown, and kills my acne which is a bonus


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well if you are the average Irish guy with red hair and white skin why would you want to change that?
> 
> LOL:laugh: your average irish guy is pale skin dark hair blue eyes.....your in scotland lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Just put some moisturiser on after and that should be fine


----------

